# Bill Color



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am painting all these snow shells. What color is a snow goose's bill? I see Cabelas still has some Herters paint and for the snow it says natural bill. Thanks 
Leo


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Immature:










Mature:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks skyball! So it looks like immature is blackish and mature is pinkish. I am extremely color blind. Thanks again!

Leo


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just be careful not to make them too orange. Even if they seem a little pink while you are painting them, they will look a lot better in the field.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you again! Have to say you guys are great with helping a dude out. Hope I can return the favor! :beer: Leo


----------

